# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Johdinautoverkot, joilla olet matkustanut

## Mikko Laaksonen

Monellako metrolla olet matkustanut - ketjun innoittamana avaan vastaavat ketjut raitioteistä ja johdinautoista. Aloitan johdinautoista, koska lista on lyhyempi.

Pohjoismaat ja Baltia:
Landskrona (2007, 2008)
Tallinna (2006)
Kaunas (2006)
Vilna (2006)
Riika (2006)

Keski-Eurooppa:
Solingen (2003)
Salzburg (2000, 2006)
Nancy (2005)

Yhdysvallat:
Boston (1999)

Johdinautoja, joita olen kuvannut mutta en matkustanut:
Rooma (2005)
Pietari (2005)
Linz (2006)

----------


## Rattivaunu

Ne, jotka varmasti muistan:

Helsinki (1966 - 73 useita kymmeniä matkoja, uudelleen noin 1984)
Tampere (vain toistuvia näköhavaintoja, ei matkustusta, lähinnä noin v. 1969-72)
Tallinna (lukuisia kertoja, useita kymmeniä trollikkamatkoja)
Solingen (kaksi käyntiä lyhyen ajan sisällä)
Zürich (usean päivän laaja tutustuminen varikkoa myöten)
Luzern (päiväreissu, ajelua verkon eri puolilla)
Winterthur (nopea visiitti, ajelua parilla linjalla muutaman tunnin ajan)

Työlistalla Salzburg ja Linz. Sen jälkeen vuorossa tulevat Geneve, Bern ja Lausanne, mutta kolme viimeksi mainittua odottanevat ensi kevääseen saakka.

Kaikki kohteet ovat Euroopan alueella, muut kuin Tallinna ei-Itä-Blokin puolella. Landskronaan ja Bergeniin ei ole tullut lähdettyä lukuisista aikeista huolimatta. Isot järjestelmät kun nyt vain priorisoituvat yhden linjan kummajaisuuksien edelle.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Johdinautoihin liittyen pari matkavinkkiä:
- Salzburgiin lähtevien vierailijoiden kannattaa ottaa yhteyttä Salzburg AG:hen. Lisäksi Linz, Wien ja München ovat lähellä.
- Landskronan johdinautot ovat toki yksinään pieni kohde, mutta kun Skånetrafikenilla on yksi Pohjoismaiden hienoimpia paikallisjunaverkkoja ja muidenkin kaupunkien bussiverkkoja on kehitetty (esim. Malmö, Lund, Helsingborg) ja käynnin voi yhdistää Kööpenhaminaan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Johdinautoihin liittyen pari matkavinkkiä:
> - Salzburgiin lähtevien vierailijoiden kannattaa ottaa yhteyttä Salzburg AG:hen. Lisäksi Linz, Wien ja München ovat lähellä.


Olet oikeassa. Minulla on ollut jo joitakin viikkoja lentoliput Müncheniin ostettuna, ja hotelli varattuna Salzburgissa. Matkaan yhdistyy Linz, mutta ei Wien eikä Graz (kahdessa viimeksi mainitussa olisi kyllä monenlaista katsottavaa). Pääteema tulee olemaan Salzburg.

----------


## vristo

Tunnustan, että trollikkakokemukseni ovat nykyään aika vähäiset, Helsingin aikaisemman trollikkakauden jälkeen, jolloin matkustelin niillä säännöllisesti mummolaani. Tämä johtuu ihan nykyisestä asuinmaastani, jossa olen mennyt Pekingin ja Shanghain trollikoilla. Nämä eivät kuitenkaan vastaa käsitystäni nykyaikaisesta johdinautosta. Vuonna 1984 olen mennyt trollikoilla Solingenissa.

Kun tulen seuraavan kerran Suomeen ajattelin ensitilassa korjata tämän asian ja suunnata tutustumismatkoille Euroopan nykyaikaisiin trollikkakaupunkeihin opiskelemaan niistä enemmän.

----------


## TEP70

Tallinna (2002, usein)
Riika (2002, usein)
Vilna (2002, usein)
Kaunas (2002, 2003, 2004)
Pietari (2002, usein)
Veliki Novgorod (2003)
Petroskoi (2004)
Omsk (2005)
Minsk (2005)
Kiova (2004, 2008)
Sevastopol (2008)
Jalta-Simferopol (2008), maailman pisin trollikkalinja  :Smile: 
Peking (2005)
Ulan Bator (2005)
Winterthur (1999, 2000)

Bergen (kuvattu 2009)
Tjumen (kuvattu 2005)
Wuppertal (kuvattu 1999) vai onko riippuradan toinen päättäri vielä Wuppertalia?)

Jotenkin tuntuu, että listasta puuttuu vielä paljon kaupunkeja. Muistikuvat alkavat hämärtyä. Täytyypä tutkia kuvia.

----------


## vristo

Hongkongissa kaavailtiin vuosituhannen vaihteessa trollikoita ja tämä johti jopa kaksikerroksisen koeauton ja -radan rakentamiseen. Hanke kuitenkin haudattiin vuonna 2005. Kyseisen koeauton ja sen testiradan olen kuitenkin nähnyt aivan sattumalta kesällä 2002 ollessani Hongkongissa ensimmäisiä kertoja.

Linkki aiheesta:
http://www.trolleybus.net/hk.htm

http://www.tbus.org.uk/citybus%20-%2...ll%20news2.htm

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Wuppertal (kuvattu 1999) vai onko riippuradan toinen päättäri vielä Wuppertalia?)


Joo, se on Vohwinkelin kaupunginosassa. Johdinautolinja (683) vaan kuuluu Solingenin verkostoon eli se on ikään kuin seutulinja eli ko. linjan pohjoispää kulkee Wuppertalin kaupungin puolella jonkin matkaa.

----------


## Max

Helsinki, Tampere, Pietari, Moskova, Vilna

----------


## 339-DF

Eipä tule kyllä mitään muita mieleen kuin Tallinna ja San Francisco. Viimeisimmät trollikaupungit, joissa olen ollut, ovat Napoli ja Milano, mutta kummassakaan ei ollut tarvetta matkustaa niillä.

----------


## ultrix

Matkustanut olen Tallinnassa Rocca al Maren ostoshelvetistä keskustaan, jossa taas oli helvetilliset ruuhkat, eikä bussikaistoista tietoakaan.

Olen nähnyt TaKL:n molemmat säilyneet trolleybussit (Nekalan hallilla ja Vapriikissa), Vapriikin sarvijaakossa olen käynyt istumassakin. Mokoma vain ei liikkunut  :Smile: 

Myös Salzburgin niveltrollikat on tullut nähtyä, mutta ei koettua.  :Sad:  Sen sijaan "suolalinnan" funikulaariin tuli tutustuttua.

----------


## antti

Helsinki, Tampere, Tukholma, Tallinna, Riika, Vilna, Pietari, Murmansk, Salzburg, Petroskoi ja nähnyt niitä liikkumassa lisäksi ainakin Kaunas, Eberswalde, Landskrona, Suhumi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Antin lista onkin sikäli tyylikäs, että Ruotsissa on menty Landskronan lisäksi Tukholmassa. Tukholmassa trollikat sentään vetivät sarvensa toistaiseksi viimeisen kerran alas noin 45 vuotta sitten.

----------


## Antero Alku

Tämä jää lyhyeksi:

Helsinki (sekä Valmet että SWS)
Tampere
Tallinna
Wüppertal-Solingen
Budapest
San Francisco
Nancy (vain Tram, ei siis oikeita entisiä johdinautoja)

----------


## SD202

Oma lyhyt lista:
Tallinna
Riika
Solingen
Gent
Lyon
Bratislava
Budapest
Rimini (joskus yli 20 v sitten... :Wink:  )

----------


## Hape

Listani:
Helsinki, Tampere, Tallinna, Riika, Vilna, Innsbruck, Linz, Budapest, Milano, Rimini-Riccione.

----------


## GT8N

Lyhyeksi jää, mutta sattuneista syistä täällä pohjolassa johdinautomatkustelu on nykyisin hiukan hankalaa.

Tallinna
Genève
Zürich
Winterthur

----------


## Max

> Helsinki, Tampere, Pietari, Moskova, Vilna


En ole ihan satavarma tästä, mutta taisin kuitenkin matkustaa johdinautolla myös Ateenassa 1997.

----------


## Eira

Helsinki, Tampere, Tallinna.

----------


## Automies

Eipä näitä vielä montaa ole, mutta toivottavasti jatkoa seuraa

Budapest
Petroskoi
Pietari
Tallinna

----------


## 23Ají Anárjiri

Kovinpa tulee lyhyt lista:
Tallinna
Riika
Budapest
Belgrad
Ateena

Riika on aintu jossa olen matkustanut vain kahdella erilaisella kalustoon kuuluvalla mallillla. Ateenassa ja Tallinnassa ja Budassa olen matkustanut paljon, monien vuosien aikana useasti.

----------


## Skurubisin

Seuraavissa kaupungeissa olen matkustanut:
Basel
Bergen
Solingen
Tallinn

Seuraavissa kaupungeissa olen bongannut kadulla:
Ateena
Moskova
Pietari
Veliki Novgorod
Äänisenlinna

/Skurubisin

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Työlistalla Salzburg ja Linz.


Itse asiassa tilanne on päivittynyt, ja nyt molempien mainittujen kaupunkien johdinautojärjestelmät on käyty läpi. Salzburg koko komeudessaan oli sanoin kuvaamaton kokemus. Pienenä miinuksena johdinvaunujen juuttuminen liikenneruuhkiin joissakin paikoissa, muuten erinomainen liikennejärjestelmä.

----------


## Puolimatala

Listani on hiukka lyhyt, mutta olen päässyt nauttimaan johdinautokyydista vm. 1993 ZIU:lla Pietarissa. Tottakai lehtiovet kuuluivat asiaan  :Biggrin:  Ihan tyylikäs peli oli!

----------


## hsiitari

Pari uutta tapausta taitaa olla tässä listassa:
Helsinki
Tampere
Bergen
Tallinna
Riika
Vilna
Leningrad
Jalta (paikallisliikennettä)
Togliatti (Lada-tehtaat)
Ateena
Rimini  Riccione
Schaffhausen
Simferopolin lentokentän ja Jaltan väliseltä turistibussimatkalta on jäänyt mieleen, että johdinautot ajelivat ohi, kun turisti-Ikarus jurrutti mäkeä ylös vuoristoisella tiellä. Tämä noin vuonna 1983.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Lista kaupungeista joiden johdinautoilla olen varmasti matkustanut ei ole kovin pitkä:
- Helsinki
- Riika
- Vilna
- Salzburg

Lisäksi olen käynyt seuraavissa johdinautokaupungeissa silloin kun niissä on toiminut johdinautoliikenne, mutta ei varmaa muistikuvaa olenko matkustanut niillä vai vain nähnyt niitä(ollut niin nuori tai muuten vaan en pannut merkille oliko johdin- vai dieselbussi vai raitiovaunu!)
- Tukholma
- Tampere
- Innsbruck
- Budapest
- Rimini 
- Rooma
- Sarajevo

ja nähnyt johdinautoja liikenteessä, mutta en matkustanut:
- Tallinna
- Plzen
- Pietari
- Moskova
- Lyon

ja nähnyt museossa 
- Glasgow

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Lisään listaan kaupungeista joissa olen matkustanut:
- Kaunas

----------


## TEP70

> Simferopolin lentokentän ja Jaltan väliseltä turistibussimatkalta on jäänyt mieleen, että johdinautot ajelivat ohi, kun turisti-Ikarus jurrutti mäkeä ylös vuoristoisella tiellä. Tämä noin vuonna 1983.


Nykyään tilanne on se, että uudet dieselbussit ohittavat jurruttavat johdinautot mäissä. Mahtuu joukkoon edelleen neuvostoaikaisia Ikaruksiakin. Kuitenkin kaikki, joilla on vähänkin enemmän varaa, valitsevat nopeammat dieselbussit johdinautojen sijaan. Matka johdinautolla maksoi kesällä 2008 noin 2 . Juomavettä kannattaa varata matkaan.  :Smile:

----------


## GT8N

> Tallinna
> Genève
> Zürich
> Winterthur


Joukkoon liittyy:
Solingen

Sekä etäisesti sukua oleva Essenin urabussi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Joukkoon liittyy:
> Solingen.


Onko Burgin kääntöpöytä enää toiminnassa? Lyhyet trollikathan ovat jäämässä pois (ja korvautumassa nivelillä).

----------


## GT8N

> Onko Burgin kääntöpöytä enää toiminnassa?


Vielä oli kääntöpöytä hengissä. 

Linja 683 (Vohwinkel - Solingen - Burg) oli varsinainen elämys! Matka oli pitkä, sekä maisemat hienoja. Eikä rollikkakaan ollut hassumpi. 683 oli enää ainoa linja, jolla oli MAN:in telejä. Muilla linjoilla oli VanHoolin tai Hessin (uusia) niveliä.

----------


## Piikkimonni

Helsinki
Tampere
Tallinna
Pietari
Arnhem
Geneve
Vevey/Montreux
Budapest
Lausanne
Toronto
San Fransisco

----------


## Piikkimonni

Kaikkein erikoisin meinasi unohtua. Johnnesburgin kaksikerrostrollikat vuonna 1975.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Lienee ajankohtaista päivittää lista:

*Alankomaat*
Arnhem

*Saksa*
Solingen

*Itävalta*
Salzburg
Linz (kuvastossa myös raitiovaunuja)

*Sveitsi*
Genève
Lausanne
Vevey-Montreux
Neuchâtel
La Chaux-de-Fonds
Fribourg
Bern
Biel
Luzern
Zürich (kuvastossa myös raitiovaunuja)
Winterthur
Schaffhausen
St. Gallen

*Viro*
Tallinna

*Suomi*
Helsinki

Kuvastoissa voi olla johdinautojen lisäksi paitsi raitiovaunuja, myös polttomoottoribusseja. Fribourgin johdinautot ovat puolestaan kaikki duobusseja. Arnhemin ensimmäinen VanHool eli Breng #5201 on niin ikään duo.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Itselleni myös täydennys: Bergen 2010

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Meinasi unohtua: Gdynia 2010

----------


## GT8N

Muutama aika sitten käväisin Landskronassa, mutta sinä päivänä siellä ei ollutkaan johdinautoliikennettä! Eli eipä tullut lisäystä listaan.  :Icon Frown:

----------


## Piirka

Basel, Bergen, Budapest, Helsinki, Luzern, Pietari, Tallinna, Zürich = 8

----------


## 23Ají Anárjiri

> Kovinpa tulee lyhyt lista:
> Tallinna
> Riika
> Budapest
> Belgrad
> Ateena
> 
> Riika on aintu jossa olen matkustanut vain kahdella erilaisella kalustoon kuuluvalla mallillla. Ateenassa ja Tallinnassa ja Budassa olen matkustanut paljon, monien vuosien aikana useasti.


Lisäys tähän on toki Helsinki, SWS-vaunulla pääsin ajamaan n. kesällä '83, oikein erikseen mummi toi sitä ihmettelemään. Kuljettaja oli perin mukava ja jutteli 5-vuotiaan kanssa hyvin asiallisesti.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Lienee ajankohtaista päivittää lista:
> 
> *Alankomaat*
> Arnhem
> 
> *Saksa*
> Solingen
> 
> *Itävalta*
> ...


Kun rakkaat johdinautot näyttävät olevan foorumin lukijoita lähellä, niin jatketaanpa vaatimatonta listaa kahdella tulokkaalla:

*Ranska*
Lyon
Saint-Étienne

Lyon oli unohtumaton tuttavuus. Kalustoon ja linjastoon panostetaan edelleen. Uusia Cristalis-niveliä on puoli vuotta sitten tullut erä lisää, ja ensi syksynä otetaan käyttöön uusi runkolinja C2 (aiemmat ovat C1 ja C3). Lyonissa on toiminnassa myös erittäin moderni pikaraitiotie sekä neljän linjan metro (lyhyillä asemilla).

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Lisäys listaan toukokuu 2011: Budapest

----------


## brynkka

Tampere, Leningrad/Pietari, Tallinna, Kiova, Vilna, Kaunas, Petroskoi, Murmansk, Moskova, Minsk, Brest.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Lienee ajankohtaista päivittää lista:
> 
> *Alankomaat*
> Arnhem
> 
> *Saksa*
> Solingen
> 
> *Itävalta*
> ...


Uusia kokemuksia on hankittu 2010 jälkeen mm.:

*Ranska*
Lyon 
Saint-Étienne 

*Latvia*

Riika

----------


## Rattivaunu

Vuoden 2012 kuluessa on kuvattu / kokeiltu kalustoa seuraavilla paikkakunnilla:

*Tshekki:* Brno, Ostrava ja Pardubice
*Liettua:* Vilna ja Kaunas

Aiemmat retket näkyvät ylempänä olevista viesteistä.

Kuvalinkkejä

----------


## Automies

Päivitetty lista:

Budapest
Jaroslavl
Moskova
Murmansk
Peking
Petroskoi
Pietari
Rostov-na-Donu
Tallinna
Tambov

----------


## Jykke

_Oma lista:
_
Bergen
Landskrona
Nancy
Riika
Solingen
Tallinna
Zürich

----------


## Joonas Pio

Oma listani:

Tallinna (v. 2010)
Riika (v. 2010, 2011, 2012)
Budapest (v. 2006)
Milano (v. 2010, 2012)
Rooma (v. 2008)

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Oma listani:
> 
> Tallinna (v. 2010)
> Riika (v. 2010, 2011, 2012)
> Budapest (v. 2006)
> Milano (v. 2010, 2012)
> Rooma (v. 2008)


Päivitys ja korjaus listaani:

Tallinna (v. 201*1*, *2013*)
Riika (v. 2010, 2011, 2012)
Budapest (v. 2006)
Milano (v. 2010, 2012)
Rooma (v. 2008)

----------


## jodo

San Francisco
Pietari
Moskova
Tallinna

----------


## Automies

Päivitetty lista:

Belgrad
Budapest
Izhevsk
Jaroslavl
Moskova
Murmansk
Peking
Petroskoi
Pietari
Rostov-na-Donu
Tallinna
Tambov

----------


## Salomaa

onkos Petroskoin johdinautoverkko kuinka laaja ?

----------


## Bussipoika

> onkos Petroskoin johdinautoverkko kuinka laaja ?


Petroskoissa ajaa tällä hetkellä 8 johdinautolinjaa, joista kaksi on ruuhkalinjoja.

----------


## tlajunen

Oma listani kasvoi yhdellä, käsittäen nyt yhden entryn:

Bern.

----------


## markus1979

1. Minsk
2. Sarajevo
3. Sofia
4. Tallinna
5. Budapest
6. Riga
7. Kaunas
8. Vilna
9. Csisinau
10. Bukarest
11. Pietari
12. Moskova
13. Belgrad
14. Bratislava
15. Kiova
16. Harkova

----------


## 8.6

Tallinna
Riika
Vilna

----------


## bussiauto

Kaikessa lyhykäisyydessään:
Tallinna

----------


## tlajunen

Oma listani tuplaantui juuri:

1. Bern
2. Ústí nad Labem

Jälkimmäinen taitaakin olla uusi tuttavuus tässä ketjussa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Oma listani tuplaantui juuri:
> 
> 1. Bern
> 2. Ústí nad Labem
> 
> Jälkimmäinen taitaakin olla uusi tuttavuus tässä ketjussa.


Saattaa olla hyvinkin. Tshekin tasavallan järjestelmät muutenkin lienevät TOP 10:n ulkopuolella tässä ketjussa. Hyvä veto, että poikkesit siellä!  :Biggrin:

----------


## tlajunen

> Hyvä veto, että poikkesit siellä!


Tuli vähän iloisena kaupanpäällisenä, sillä olen täällä moikkaamassa paikallista kollegaani. Aivan sattumaa siltä osin, että kaupungissa onkin johdinautoverkosto.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Budapest
Milano
Riika
Rooma
Tallinna
Vilna

----------


## rane

Tallinna
Leningrad
Tampere

----------


## ultrix

Tallinna
Marienbad (Mariánské Lázně)

----------

